# What music are you listening to right now?



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 4, 2012)

Young MC -- Bust a Move
Will Smith -- Gettin Jiggy Wit It
Rush -- YYZ (heh)
Paul Hardcastle -- 19
Steps Ahead -- Well In That Case
James Brown -- Get Up Offa That Thing


----------



## Lobstah (Sep 4, 2012)

Allman Brothers   live Filmore East


----------



## Locked (Sep 4, 2012)

Queens of the Stone Age
Clutch
Silver Sun Pickups
The Black Keys


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 4, 2012)

Modest MOuse - Good News For People Who LIke Bad News
Melvins - Houdini Live
QOSA-Rated R
Steely Dan


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 4, 2012)

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1v3CzvQ9e_w

Dead Milkmen- Bitchin' Camaro.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm kickin' back to a little Stevie Ray.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 4, 2012)

nice THG---i am going to see his brother Jimmie Vaughn pretty soon---good stuff


----------



## Roddy (Sep 4, 2012)

Seether...Fine Again
Shinedown...Second Chance
3 Doors Down...Kryptonite
Nickelback...Too Bad


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2012)

Incubus - Megalomaniac  :lama:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 4, 2012)

none but birds be chirpin in the trees be music enough fur me reckon 

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2012)

Jeez I'm old.  I have absolutely no idea who most of those even are.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Sep 4, 2012)

cage the elephant - no rest for the wicked 
the foo fighters version - kung fu fighting
the toys - smkoke 2 joints


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 4, 2012)

Alice in Chains:  Again
Rose  Royce:  I wanna get next to you
Pantera:  Five minutes alone
The Beatles:  The Medley


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 5, 2012)

The Ramones. Teenage Lobotomy.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2012)

Crap elevator music (dentists waiting room )


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 5, 2012)

lol @smokin mom, everlast: i get by, niel young: needle n damage done


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 6, 2012)

Ozzy -- Suicide Solution
Metallica -- Sad But True
Grandmaster Flash -- White Lines
Harold Faltermeyer -- Axel F


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 8, 2012)

Bustin' Loose -- Chuck Brown
Da Butt --  E.U.
Black Shuck -- The Darkness
Song 2 -- Blur
Windy -- The Association


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 16, 2012)

Dreamworld -- Midnight Oil
California Dreamin -- The Mamas and the Papas
Sleep to Dream -- Fiona Apple
Dreamline -- Rush
New Gold Dream  -- Simple Minds
Paint It, Black -- Stones


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 16, 2012)

Justin Bieber IF I WAS YOUR BOYFRIEND 

NOT!!!!!!


BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2012)

crickets


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 16, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> crickets


 

I like yur music too 

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2012)

Thankd BWD. I thought you might.


----------



## Pranic (Sep 17, 2012)

boys don't cry..... the cure


----------



## Roddy (Sep 20, 2012)

the sounds of silence....or maybe raindrops keep falling on my head

but there's no music playing.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Way - Joe Walsh


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2012)

I love rock n roll - joan jett


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2012)

Rock n roll fantasy - bad company


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2012)

Spirit in the sky - norman greenbaum


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2012)

Comfortably Numb - pink floyd


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2012)

Love that SM^

La grange   ZZ Top


----------



## cubby (Sep 20, 2012)

Heartaches by the numbers.
.
  Ray Price


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2012)

Too Close by Alex Clare


----------



## Roddy (Nov 4, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Spirit in the sky - norman greenbaum



Good playlist...

Sounds of silence (save cars and household noise).

talk of songs got me to open pandora...now it's BOOM LAY BOOM LAY BOOM!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2012)

Burn It Down ~ Linkin Park


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2012)

No Rain ~ Blind Melon (love this vid)


----------



## skullcandy (Nov 4, 2012)

the awsomely entertaining sound of video games. Halo 3 sounds like a crazy gun battle.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 5, 2012)

April wine's greatest hits atm good ole fashoned rock&roll


----------



## Roddy (Nov 6, 2012)

One toke over the line...Brewer and Shipley!


----------



## Roddy (Nov 6, 2012)

Last dance (with Mary Jane)....Tom Petty


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Band on the run, Paul McCartny&Wings


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2012)

The Today Show theme


----------



## Roddy (Nov 6, 2012)

News listening to the incoming nor'easter


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2012)

Since You've Been Gone ~ Rainbow


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 6, 2012)

We Die Young, Alice in Chains


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2012)

Jammin to some Incubus now to get my day started-

Wish You Were Here


----------



## cubby (Nov 6, 2012)

John Prine - Illegal Smile


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 7, 2012)

Fuel, the only post-Black Album single I really dig.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2012)

Lightening Crashes - Live


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 7, 2012)

Ah, Live.  I remember liking "I Alone" and Ed Kowalczyk's hair in the mid-90s.


----------



## skullcandy (Nov 7, 2012)

3 A.M. but i have forgoten who sings it


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 8, 2012)

Little Black Submarines ~ The Black Keys


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 8, 2012)

bon jovi who says you cant go home


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 8, 2012)

Bob Marley & Sublime all day everyday


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 8, 2012)

Sail ~ Awolnation


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 8, 2012)

rockin some DreamTheater


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 9, 2012)

Triumph:  say good bye


----------



## Pistil (Nov 10, 2012)

Art Of Noise, Paranoimia
View attachment 197830

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KUEQ4nWv7Y
Always one of my favorite music video when stoned


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Nov 10, 2012)

John Denvers Thank god Im a country boy and I got me cakes on the griddle  Mornin All!

BWD


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 10, 2012)

The Moody Blues, singer in a rock&roll band


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 10, 2012)

A lot of killer patriotic music in our local Veterans Day Parade.  This is one of the few holidays where I get a high that doesn't come from pot.


----------



## Locked (Nov 10, 2012)

The Company Band...Zombie Barricades.  http://youtu.be/boj3A39XBxc


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 14, 2012)

Heavy sounds for exercise:  Ozzy, Metallica, The Darkness, AiC


----------



## MJ Child (Nov 17, 2012)

currently listenkng to fatboy slim


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 18, 2012)

the last waltz

The band

I love Levon.


----------



## King Bud (Nov 26, 2012)

Aggressive war songs I'd be embarrassed to share.

Gotta be willing to fight, or else we're slaves, right?  

Shadowbox time


----------



## sawhse (Nov 26, 2012)

Hate to say it but i am listening to christmas music putting out the ton of stuff the mrs has collected. Lol Smoking some candy cheese though and its all good!


----------



## ddt34 (Nov 26, 2012)

Kirko Bangz-Drank In My Cup


----------



## Moto-Man (Nov 26, 2012)

The Joy Formidable (for my more raucous moments), Neko Case (I always see her when she tours) and Yousou d'Nour (sp?) Dakar to Kingston is a very cool album.

Cheers!


----------



## King Bud (Nov 26, 2012)

Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc


----------



## Dr.Drow (Nov 26, 2012)

Always On Time

by Ja Rule

on Pain Is Love (Explicit)


----------



## skullcandy (Nov 26, 2012)

briter than the sun


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 27, 2012)

Fiona Apple - THis is Not About Love


----------



## King Bud (Nov 27, 2012)

:yay:

Feist - I feel it all

*dances*


----------



## Moto-Man (Nov 27, 2012)

hXXp://www.archive.org

So much free music, so many free books.. check it out!


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Moody Blues, a question of balance


----------



## jmansweed (Nov 30, 2012)

Van Morrison - Cleaning Windows


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 30, 2012)

I went to a new dispensary today and they were spinning some mad old school reggae.  I wanted to leap up and start moonstompin but it would have looked odd on a rain-slick floor.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 22, 2013)

Train of Consequences, Megadeth
California Soul, Marlena Shaw
Funky Stuff, Kool & The Gang


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 22, 2013)

slaker radio

van morrison---brown eyed girl---station
steve miller
csn&y


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 22, 2013)

eric clapton

stevie ray


----------



## key2life (Apr 24, 2013)

Derek and the Dominos - Key to the Highway...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 24, 2013)

Am I Inside - Alice In Chains


----------



## cubby (Apr 24, 2013)

Dave Adkins & Republik Steele (bluegrass)


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 24, 2013)

what ya think?

Dananananana Dananananan danan dnanan dnanan dnana da na na na na na na na na



Be funnin tonight 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 24, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> what ya think?
> 
> Dananananana Dananananan danan dnanan dnanan dnana da na na na na na na na na
> 
> ...


(dons air guitar)  :guitar:

It actually reminds me of We Die Young by Alice in Chains.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry gain little missy dont know much to that? But Im tryin to learn 

BWD


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 25, 2013)

Rush    La Villa Strangiato


YYZSkinhead....They FINALLY made it into the Hall of Fame! Been a long time comin'! Fav band ever!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 25, 2013)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Rush    La Villa Strangiato
> 
> 
> YYZSkinhead....They FINALLY made it into the Hall of Fame! Been a long time comin'! Fav band ever!


Yeah...I *so* wish I had been there at Nokia Theatre with Dave Grohl MCing.  It only took them 70 billion years to realize that Rush (not to mention Donna Summer and Randy Newman) merited induction.  :hitchair:  :rant:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 25, 2013)

Melvins - At The Stake :headbang2:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 25, 2013)

1 hit wonder---steelers wheel---stuck in the middle with you


----------



## orangesunshine (May 2, 2013)

roberta flack---the 1st time i ever saw your face


----------



## orangesunshine (May 2, 2013)

otis redding


----------



## orangesunshine (May 2, 2013)

sonny boy williamson


----------



## orangesunshine (May 2, 2013)

bill withers


----------



## orangesunshine (May 2, 2013)

4 tops


----------



## orangesunshine (May 2, 2013)

arthur adams


----------



## orangesunshine (May 2, 2013)

robert cray


----------



## SmokinMom (May 3, 2013)

Turbo Lover ~ Judas Priest


----------



## cubby (May 3, 2013)

George Jones;   The Door


----------



## Locked (May 3, 2013)

Some Slayer in honor of Jeff Hanneman,RIP.


----------



## NorCalHal (May 3, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Some Slayer in honor of Jeff Hanneman,RIP.


 



Same...Sad day yesterday indeed.


----------



## key2life (May 3, 2013)

Mud Boy and the Neutrons - RIP, Sid Selvidge


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 3, 2013)

Crickets by the crickets 

BWD


----------



## CatFish (May 3, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Crickets by the crickets
> 
> BWD


OH that makes me thank of donna fargo  the cricket song . here it is

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHjNDSYdzWY


----------



## SmokinMom (May 6, 2013)

Butthole Surfers ~ Pepper


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 6, 2013)

Hot Chelle Rae -- Tonight Tonight.  youtube.com/watch?v=QzlNFcT2aOE  

*Especially* the verse that goes "I woke up with a strange tattoo/Not sure how I got it, not a dollar in my pocket/And it kinda looks just like you/Mixed with Zach Galifianakis."


----------



## Locked (May 6, 2013)

Clutch-Earth Rocker entire album....


----------



## Dman1234 (May 6, 2013)

The black keys and The bands "the last waltz" album is always locked loaded and ready to go.


----------



## Locked (May 6, 2013)

Love me some Black Keys....


----------



## SmokinMom (May 6, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Love me some Black Keys....



Me 3!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 6, 2013)

Jamming out to some Linkin Park tonight.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 7, 2013)

'S all about the Megadeth.  :headbang:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 7, 2013)

Possum Kingdom ~ Toadies

(do y'all know this song?  they're local here so I dunno if they are known in the US)


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 7, 2013)

The video used to get fairly heavy rotation on MTV (in the mid-90s, when MTV actually showed music videos  ).


----------



## skullcandy (May 8, 2013)

I am hearing a channel called escape it is a  xm satilite radio station it plays so neat stuff if a person is in the right mood sometimes it just plan sux


----------



## SmokinMom (May 8, 2013)

Incubus this morning.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 10, 2013)

An incongruous mix of funk (Earth Wind & Fire, Kool and the Gang, James Brown, Young MC),  "alt rock" (The Replacements), soul (Marlena Shaw, Gloria Jones) and metal (Megadeth).


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 10, 2013)

Bull frog cricket duets by Slip and the leg rubbers 

BWD


----------



## Grower13 (May 10, 2013)

Don't Bogart That Joint! 

lol.... lol

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvGJvzwKqg0&list=PLA82042D2CFEF55F6


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 17, 2013)

Dueling Banjos -- Eric Weissberg and that other guy (unless Weissberg has four arms)


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 17, 2013)

That be me cousin Nevil 

BWD


----------



## skullcandy (May 17, 2013)

slayer 213


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2013)

Tiny Dancer - Elton John


----------



## cubby (May 22, 2013)

Farewell Party - Gene Watson


----------



## Grower13 (May 22, 2013)

I'm leaving on a jet plane.  john denver


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 24, 2013)

Rolling Stones:  Paint It, Black

Fishbone:  ? (Modern Industry)

These two very different songs have an identical ska groove with the emphasis on the first beat of each 4/4 measure.

youtube.com/watch?v=RZF4moOxOjI
youtube.com/watch?v=n1zBG2TEjn4


----------



## Locked (May 24, 2013)

Scott Weiland- Pictures and Computers (Happy in Galoshes) 



http://youtu.be/4cbl18AOEx8


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 24, 2013)

Hit The Road Jack - Ray  Charles


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 24, 2013)

Pantera-cemetery gates
Metallica-four horsemen
Foo fighters-hero
Alice in chains-rooster/angry chair
Tool-sober


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 24, 2013)

Stinkfist - Tool


----------



## SmokinMom (May 25, 2013)

Help - The Beatles


----------



## sawhse (May 27, 2013)

Been listening to all my black sabbath collection lately.  Going to see them in Virginia aug 3 man can't wait.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 27, 2013)

Little Black Submarine - The Black Keys


----------



## Grower13 (May 27, 2013)

Steely Dan - Hey nineteen


----------



## SmokinMom (May 27, 2013)

Letters From The Sky - Civil Twilight (eerie but beautiful)


----------



## Grower13 (May 27, 2013)

Steely Dan - Do It Again


----------



## key2life (May 27, 2013)

Godless - The Dandy Warhols 

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 27, 2013)

Dear Mr Fantasy ~ Traffic


----------



## SmokinMom (May 28, 2013)

Buddy Holly - Weezer


----------



## cubby (May 28, 2013)

Sympathy for the devil - The Rolling Stones


----------



## SmokinMom (May 28, 2013)

Everlong  - Foo Fighters


----------



## cubby (May 28, 2013)

Dead Flowers - Stones


----------



## Grower13 (May 28, 2013)

IRS scandal------ Fox News


----------



## SmokinMom (May 28, 2013)

Hey There Delilah - Plain White T's


----------



## key2life (May 28, 2013)

The Night Watch - King Crimson


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 28, 2013)

Too Close - Alex Clare

love the dubsteppy chorus " wup wup wup wup womp womp womp womp"


----------



## SmokinMom (May 28, 2013)

I Miss You ~ Blink 182

(me 2, 7 )


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 28, 2013)

free bird  L. S.  n Stairway to heaven

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner


----------



## Grower13 (May 28, 2013)

Cyndi Lauper - Time After Time


----------



## orangesunshine (May 28, 2013)

eric clapton


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2013)

Chasing Cars - Snow Patrol


----------



## cubby (May 29, 2013)

John Prine - Illegal Smile


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2013)

Champagne Supernova ~ Oasis


----------



## Grower13 (May 29, 2013)

10 Ft. Ganja Plant - Apache Kid


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2013)

Black Heart Inertia - Incubus


----------



## Grower13 (May 29, 2013)

10 Ft Ganja Plant - One Inch Punch


----------



## orangesunshine (May 29, 2013)

guns and roses


----------



## cubby (May 29, 2013)

John Prine/Iris Dement - Against all odds


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 30, 2013)

Steady As She Goes by The Raconteurs


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2013)

R E M


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2013)

Manhattan Transfer- Operator


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 30, 2013)

Shake Hands With Beef - Primus


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2013)

It's time to get it going with some Linkin Park.


----------



## cubby (May 30, 2013)

Brokedown South of Dallas - Junior Brown (Don't blame me, I didn't name him)


----------



## Wetdog (May 30, 2013)

Billy Joel.    Besides GnR who the hell are these groups? ^^^^^^^

Billy and I are the same age ... Wot the hell happened?

Wet


----------



## Grower13 (May 30, 2013)

Eric Church - Smoke A Little Smoke


----------



## orangesunshine (May 30, 2013)

johnny cash


----------



## Grower13 (May 30, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> johnny cash


 
nuf said......


Guns N Roses - Knocking On Heaven's Door


----------



## Wetdog (May 30, 2013)

One of the most powerful movie scenes IMO is when Dylan did it in "Billy the Kid". I think he wrote it for that scene, plus he was in the movie.

Slim Pickens gets gut shot by Billy and Knocking on Heavens door plays as he dies. Not a fast death and he and his wife are both deputies. Very moving.

Old movie, B. Dylan is about 15 in the movie. Not really, but young as we all were.

Wet


----------



## cubby (May 30, 2013)

*Heaven* was a drink of wine - Merle Haggard


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 31, 2013)

Tom Sawyer - Rush


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 31, 2013)

Good god almighty!

now the person next to me is listening to Gangnam Style by PSY

kill me kill me now!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 1, 2013)

Hollowed Be Thy Name ~ Iron Maiden


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 1, 2013)

Wasted Years ~ Iron Maiden


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 1, 2013)

Rhyme Of The Ancient Mariner~ Iron Maiden


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 1, 2013)

The Number Of The Beast ~ Iron Maiden


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 1, 2013)

Black Heart Inertia  ~  Incubus


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 1, 2013)

Stellar ~ Incubus


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 1, 2013)

:heart: Megalomaniac ~ Incubus


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 1, 2013)

Burn It Down ~Linkin Park


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 1, 2013)

Numb ~ Linkin Park


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 1, 2013)

Somewhere I Belong ~ Linkin Park


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 1, 2013)

Supernassive Massive Blackhole ~Muse


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 1, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Supernassive Massive Blackhole ~Muse



Huh??  :giggle: 

Starlight ~ Muse


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jun 1, 2013)

Steve Vai BAD horse


----------



## sawhse (Jun 1, 2013)

A perfect circle.....:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2013)

Trapt radio on pandora


----------



## cubby (Jun 2, 2013)

Cherokee Boogie - BR5-49


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2013)

Burnin' Down The House ~ the Talking Heads


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 3, 2013)

Into The Ocean - Blue October


----------



## skullcandy (Jun 7, 2013)

the humpy hump


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2013)

One ~ Metallica


----------



## missabentley (Jun 8, 2013)

Garden Grove- Sublime


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 8, 2013)

One is a Lonely Number - Three Dog Night


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweet Dreams - Air Supply

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2013)

Have A Drink On Me ~ aC/dC


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2013)

Trapt radio on Pandora.

Time Of Dying ~ Three Days Grace


----------



## missabentley (Jun 9, 2013)

Prisoner-311


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 9, 2013)

Breakbeat production I've been working on for weeks for a top notch Electronic Label. 


(I don't think anyone likes Electronic music here lol)


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 10, 2013)

everlast: black coffee


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Fire by Jimi Hendrix


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 10, 2013)

Splashing and kids screaming - The Pool


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 10, 2013)

Tainted Love    Hotel California

Stairway to Heaven 

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 10, 2013)

Cat Stevens - Wild World 


(There.... I bet some of you can relate to THAT one hah  )


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 11, 2013)

Letters From The Sky - Civil Twilight


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 11, 2013)

Hot For Teacher - Van Roth

_(I don't feel tardy...)_:laugh:


----------



## cubby (Jun 11, 2013)

Gene Watson & Rhonda Vincent - Your Money and My Good Looks


----------



## Locked (Jun 11, 2013)

Brand new Queens of the Stone Age- Vampyre of time and memories.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 11, 2013)

I love the new album, Hamster...


----------



## Locked (Jun 11, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I love the new album, Hamster...




Yeah me too...love the whole vibe Josh created all throughout the album. Very dark and creepy. Have you seen the weird cartoon videos for some of the songs? Very trippy. Can't wait to be done with work so I can crank it on the way home in my car.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 13, 2013)

Lets Go Crazy - Incubus


----------



## cubby (Jun 13, 2013)

I Used To Worry - Delbert McClinton


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 13, 2013)

Malvina Reynolds - Little Boxes


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 13, 2013)

Free Bird,,  n Stairway to Heaven

lovenstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 18, 2013)

Shimmer - Fuel


----------



## cubby (Jun 18, 2013)

Little Jimmy Dickens - Hill billy Fever


Jerry Lee Lewis - She Still Comes Around


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 20, 2013)

Hate Me - Blue October


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2013)

Burn It Down ~ Linkin Park


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2013)

Carry On ~ Fun


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2013)

The Texas Rangers Game - lol


----------



## deutsche420 (Jun 23, 2013)

i dont know how to quote just one post but didnt u post this is the thread http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64734



			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> He knows exactly what to do to stay out of my hair. Does he do it, no. He likes poking other things with that stick of his.






			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> He needs to chill. Tell him to LEAVE ME ALONE!!!!
> 
> And he acheived exactly what he wanted from this thread.  l


just like u are leaving yzz alone with this thread and i guess u are achieving what u wanted from this thread  
back to lurk


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2013)

Huh?  Mmmkay.  Nice 1st post.  . 

Basket Case ~ Green Day


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 23, 2013)

_*Led Zeppelin = Kashmire - Celebration day


smoke in peace
KK:icon_smile:
*_


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2013)

Drive It Like You Stole It ~ The Glitch Mob.  (Thanks kid, lol)


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 23, 2013)

the lone ranger- George jones

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (Jun 23, 2013)

John Butler Trio, "Better Man". Really digging these guys right now.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 23, 2013)

billy paul---me and mrs jones


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 23, 2013)

curtis mayfield


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 23, 2013)

war---slippin into darkness


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 23, 2013)

the world is a ghetto---on 11


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 23, 2013)

cisco kid


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2013)

Creep ~ Radiohead


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 23, 2013)

why cant we be friends---war   eleven


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 23, 2013)

had to hit repeat


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 23, 2013)

summer---still war 11


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 23, 2013)

low rider


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 23, 2013)

stone free


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 24, 2013)

_*"Arrival of the Birds"

 Great music to catch a buzz with...


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna:icon_smile:
*_


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> had to hit repeat



:spit: 

Howlin For You - The Black Keys


----------



## Backwards-Critter (Jun 24, 2013)

Galveston ~ Glen Campbell


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 24, 2013)

Never gonna give you up - The Single Classic Of Rick Astley:giggle::stoned::bolt:

:dancing:  _"Neva gonna give - neva gonna give!"_  :dancing:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2013)

:ccc:    Addicted ~ Saving Abel


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 24, 2013)

thought Ugly Kid Joe did that song


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm Your Daddy ~ Weezer


----------



## pcduck (Jun 24, 2013)

Wish You Were Here------Pink Floyd


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 24, 2013)

cool...familiar with that "music"


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 24, 2013)

nowhere man-beatles

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 24, 2013)

Sympathy For The Soros...errr...Devil by The Stones


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2013)

Friday I'm In Love - The Cure


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2013)

Basket Case ~ Green Day


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2013)

Megalomaniac ~ Incubus


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 25, 2013)

Kansas - Dust In The Wind


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 25, 2013)

Doors - people r strange

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 1, 2013)

_*Robert Plant, and Jimmy Page,

   Older, and better in so many ways, check it out;

hxxp://youtu.be/PD-MdiUm1_Y


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna:hubba:
*_


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 5, 2013)

Santana- persussian

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 6, 2013)

getting down with the rollin stones

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## Backwards-Critter (Jul 7, 2013)

Jim Croce ---> I Got A Name


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 7, 2013)

Charlie Daniel band - legend of wooley swamp

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 8, 2013)

the boys from Oklahoma- n Canadian band

locvbstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## Radar (Jul 9, 2013)

Black Sabbath Changes


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 9, 2013)

led zeplin music

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## sawhse (Jul 12, 2013)

Tool..... the pot. Bucket list is to see these guys. Wow big blunt and just soak it in.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 13, 2013)

deam weaver n sweet dreams  - air supply n Gray Wright

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 16, 2013)

Paper Thin - John Hiatt

"I was just mixin' up some chemicals..."  

I think of those lyrics every time I mix nutrients up.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 16, 2013)

_*Led Zeppelin,

  Kashmir was one of Robert Plants best in my opinion, and with jimmy page leading the way how could they not help but do great things.

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PD-MdiUm1_Y
smoke in peace

KingKahuuna:hubba:
*_


----------

